

Manage your Google ads preferences - koopajah
http://www.google.com/ads/preferences
Check what google ads think you are interested in/knows about you and opt-out if you do not want ads targetted to you.
======
ColinWright
Previous submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840916>

~~~
koopajah
Thanks, I searched it in the news first but we did not use the same words!
Sorry

